# ERROR 1311 HAVING LOADED MS OFFICE 2010



## BARNESS (Apr 30, 2011)

I loaded MS Office 2010 and since then have had Error 1311 load office1.cab appear. I keep getting this message flash up whenever I try to use any of the ms office apps or internet so driving me up the wall. I have tried reloading the ms office and this has not helped. Any clues please?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome.

There seem to be two possibilities - most likely is here

"Error 1311. Source file not found…" error message when you install Office XP from the CD on a Windows 2000-based workstation

Copy the installation files to your hard disk and install from there.

The other is to make sure all Windows updates and Service Packs are up to date and installed.


----------



## BARNESS (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you for the guidance. I have tried to reload XP by copying across and then doing the upgrade installation. It failed as it said 'error 1706 nvrd32.sys could not be found'. 

The original error which is still there: 'Error 1311 source file not found' crogram files\microsoft frontpage\PROPLUS\OFFICE1.CAB

Any other ideas please?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Did you copy the installation files to your hard drive and run from there? 



> I have tried to reload XP by copying across and then doing the upgrade installation. It failed as it said 'error 1706 nvrd32.sys could not be found'.


 Apologies but I'm not sure what you mean here - could you kindly explain in a bit more detail?

Can you also provide some info about your system? Make, model etc, etc.


----------

